# La Catedral Mvt 3 Agustin Barrios on a Stratocaster



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Here's my latest classical piece on a strat, hope you enjoy it,






Thanks,

Chris


----------



## BrianW (Aug 23, 2017)

Certainly did enjoy it! Well done, I wish I could get anywhere near that level...

cheers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you VERY much! 

Extremely admirable playing. 

Wouldn't it be fun to see Borrios try this on an electric guitar. The look on his face would (hopefully) be priceless.









Barrios in 1922

The Johann Sebastian Bach-inspired _La Catedral_, from 1921, is widely considered to be Barrios' magnum opus, even winning the approval of Andrés Segovia, who said "In 1921 in Buenos Aires, I played at the hall La Argentina noted for its good acoustics for guitar, where Barrios had concertized just weeks before me. He was presented to me by his secretary Elbio Trapani. At my invitation Barrios visited me at the hotel and played for me upon my very own guitar several of his compositions among which the one that really impressed me was a magnificent concert piece _The Cathedral_ whose first movement is an andante, like an introduction and prelude, and a second very virtuosic piece which is ideal for the repertory of any concert guitarist. Barrios had promised to send me immediately a copy of the work (I had ten days remaining before continuing my journey) but I never received a copy."[3] However, it equally possible that Segovia did receive the score and chose not to play it, either out of distaste for Barrios' folk-based music or professional jealousy (because Barrios was more of a composer than he was).[4]


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

BrianW said:


> Certainly did enjoy it! Well done, I wish I could get anywhere near that level...
> 
> cheers


Thanks Brian, Glad you enjoyed it.



greco said:


> Thank you VERY much!
> 
> Extremely admirable playing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greco,


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Amazing man, really good technique


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

sakuarius102 said:


> Amazing man, really good technique


Thanks Sakuarius


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that was GREAT!!!!


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

bolero said:


> that was GREAT!!!!


Thanks Bolero, glad you liked it.


----------

